# My Toys



## BobbyJ (Nov 14, 2015)

I have two a PT 1911 ALR and a PT 101. 101 made in 1994 1911 in 2009, sn table was wrong ran serial worked.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Nice pistols! :smt033


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

BobbyJ said:


> I have two a PT 1911 ALR and a PT 101. 101 made in 1994 1911 in 2009, sn table was wrong ran serial worked.


Good looking toys,you have there.


----------

